# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Một số địa chỉ quán ăn ở Đà Nẵng

## yeuhanoi

CHẢ-NEM CHUA-TRÉ

CHẢ LỘC :
- Địa chỉ: Trần Bình Trọng (gần ngã 5)
CHẢ HƯỜNG :
- Địa chỉ: 04 Hoàng Diệu
CƠ SỞ NGUYỄN THỊ HỒNG :
- Địa chỉ: 90 Lý Tự Trọng
NEM TRÉ BÀ BÌNH :
- Địa chỉ: 77 Hải Phòng
NEM TRÉ BÀ ĐỆ :
- Địa chỉ: 81 Hải Phòng
NEM TRÉ BÀ CÚC :
- Địa chỉ: 107 Hải Phòng
NEM - CHẢ -TRÉ :
- Địa chỉ: 96 Triệu Nữ Vương

MÌ QUẢNG
MÌ QUẢNG BÀ NGÂN :
- Địa chỉ: 108 Đống Đa
MÌ QUẢNG BÀ LỮ :
- Địa chỉ: 126 Hàm Nghi
MÌ QUẢNG BÀ VỊ :
- Địa chỉ: 155 Trưng Nữ Vương, 60 Lê Văn Hiến
MÌ QUẢNG ĐINH TIÊN HOÀNG :
- Địa chỉ: 53/54 Ông Ích Khiêm

BÚN CHẢ CÁ
BÀ LAN :
- Địa chỉ: 87 Lê Hồng Phong
BÀ PHIẾN :
- Địa chỉ: 63 Lê Hồng Phong
BÚN CHẢ CÁ 152 :
- Địa chỉ: 152 Quang Trung
ĐƯỜNG LÝ THÁI TỔ :
- Địa chỉ: Khu vực đường Lý Thái Tổ- Phan Thanh
(Bán bắt đầu vào buổi chiều đến đêm từ 18h00)

BÁNH TRÁNG CUỐN THỊT HEO
QUÁN MẬU :
- Địa chỉ: 35 Đỗ Thúc Tịnh
QUỲNH GIAO :
- Địa chỉ: Đỗ Thúc Tịnh
ĐỒNG NỘI :
- Địa chỉ: 115 Đỗ Thúc Tịnh

BÒ TÁI CẦU MỐNG
BÀ NGỌC :
- Địa chỉ: 228 Đống Đa
BÒ TÁI :
- Địa chỉ: 103 Triệu Nữ Vương
HỘI QUÁN :
- Địa chỉ: 155 Nguyễn Văn Linh
TIẾN THÀNH :
- Địa chỉ: 227 Trần Phú

BÁNH BÈO, NẬM LỌC
(Chỉ bán buổi chiều, bắt đầu từ 15h hàng ngày).
QUÁN BÀ BÉ :
- Địa chỉ: 100 Hoàng Văn Thụ
QUÁN TÂM :
- Địa chỉ: 297 Nguyễn Chí Thanh
QUÁN 108 TRƯNG NỮ VƯƠNG :
- Địa chỉ: 108 Trưng Nữ Vương

ĐIỂM TÂM - BÒ NÉ - ỐP LA
BA QUY :
- Địa chỉ: 113 Lê Lợi
CHÍN ĐEN :
- Địa chỉ: 55 Ngô Gia Tự, 31 Lê Hồng Phong
KHANH :
- Địa chỉ: 41 Hoàng Văn Thụ
ĐIỂM TÂM 64T :
- Địa chỉ: 64 Nguyễn Chí Thanh
NGỌC ÁNH :
- Địa chỉ: 112 Nguyễn Chí Thanh
SÀI GÒN :
- Địa chỉ: 91 Nguyễn Chí Thanh

BÁNH CUỐN
TIẾN HƯNG : (Bán cả ngày)
- Địa chỉ: 190 Trần Phú
BÁNH CUỐN NÓNG :
- Địa chỉ: 183 LÊ DUẨN
ĐƯỜNG NGUYỄN CHÍ THANH :
- Địa chỉ: (Đoạn gần ngã tư Nguyễn Chí Thanh - Trần Quốc Toản)
Bánh chỉ bán vào buổi sáng do chủ hiệu vừa tráng vừa bán

BÁNH CANH
QUÁN NGA :
- Địa chỉ: 78 Nguyễn Chí Thanh
MINH NGUYỆT :
- Địa chỉ: 8 Yên Báy
BÁNH CANH CÁ LÓC THANH HƯƠNG :
- Địa chỉ: 18 Thái Phiên, 130B Lê Đình Dương
BÁNH CANH, CHÁO, MỲ CÁ LÓC NHẤT VĂN :
- Địa chỉ: 241 Hoàng Diệu

BÚN BÒ HUẾ
BÚN BÒ CHỢ MỚI : Chỉ bán buổi sáng
- Địa chỉ: đường Trưng Nữ Vương (đầu đường vào Trường THCS Nguyễn Du)
BÚN BÍCH : Bán cả ngày
- Địa chỉ: 1 Lê Lợi
BÚN BÒ TRẦN BÌNH TRỌNG : Chỉ bán buổi sáng
- Địa chỉ: 76 Trần Bình Trọng
BÚN BÀ ĐÀO: Bán cả ngày
- Địa chỉ: đường Nguyễn Chí Thanh
BÚN BÀ NGUYÊN : Chỉ bán buổi chiều bắt đầu từ 15h00
- Địa chỉ: 256 Hoàng Diệu
BÚN THỦY : Chỉ bán buổi chiều bắt đầu từ 15h00
- Địa chỉ: 218/4 Đống Đa
BÚN MẮM THỊT QUAY :
- Địa chỉ: K424/3 Lê Duẩn, 14 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai

BÚN MĂNG GÀ - XÔI GÀ
BÀ VUI :
- Địa chỉ: 64 Lê Hồng Phong
BÚN MĂNG GÀ :
- Địa chỉ: 36 Nguyễn Chí Thanh
XÔI HOÀNG DIỆU :
- Địa chỉ: 107 Hoàng Diệu

BÚN RIÊU
- QUÁN 39 LÊ HỒNG PHONG
- QUÁN SỐ 2 YÊN BÁY
- QUÁN SỐ 8 YÊN BÁY

BÚN ỐC
THÀNH NAM :
- Địa chỉ: 45 Phan Đình Phùng
BÚN ỐC - PHỞ BẮC :
- Địa chỉ: 239 Trần Phú

BÚN THỊT NƯỚNG - BÁNH XÈO - NEM LỤI
BÁNH XÈO BÀ DƯỠNG :
- Địa chỉ: Kiệt 11 Hoàng Diệu
QUÁN 29 LÊ ĐÌNH DƯƠNG :
- Địa chỉ:
BÀ TRAI 194 ĐỐNG ĐA :
- Địa chỉ:
DỌC ĐƯỜNG YÊN BÁY :
- Địa chỉ: 36,38,40 YÊN BÁY

PHỞ, MÌ, HOÀNH THÁNH
PHỞ MIẾN HÀ NỘI :
- Địa chỉ: 122 Nguyễn Thị Minh Khai
PHỞ HÀ NỘI :
- Địa chỉ: 56 Quang Trung
PHỞ BẮC 63 :
- Địa chỉ: 203 Đống Đa
PHỞ SỐ 1 BẮC HẢI :
- Địa chỉ: 183 Trần Phú
PHỞ 75 :
- Địa chỉ: 75 Ngô Gia Tự
PHỞ LAN HƯƠNG :
- Địa chỉ: 110 Nguyễn Chí Thanh
MỲ HOÀNH THÁNH :
- Khu vực đường Phạm Hồng Thái - Nguyễn Chí Thanh. Bán buổi sáng, buổi tối ngoài mỳ hoành thánh còn có cơm chiên, mỳ xào các loại, cơm gà...
HỦ TIẾU QUỲNH HƯƠNG :
- Địa chỉ: 14 Yên Báy
HỦ TIẾU MỸ THO :
- Địa chỉ: 14 Thái Phiên

CHÁO - TIẾT CANH - THỊT VỊT
CHÁO HƯỜNG: (Cháo chả, xương)
ĐC: Số 04 Hoàng Diệu
ĐT: 0511.828821

CHÁO LỘC: (Cháo chả, xương, tim cật,…)
ĐC: 04A Trần Bình Trọng
ĐT: 0511.822346

A. TOÀN:
ĐC: 70 Lê Đình Lý
ĐT: 0511.832696

BÀ THẾ:
ĐC: Số 11 Đống Đa

CHÁO GÀ, VỊT THANH NHÀN:
ĐC: Số 384 Phan Châu trinh
ĐT: 0511.89294

HƯNG THỊNH:
ĐC: Số 81 Đống Đa

NGA:
ĐC: Số 91 Đống Đa

THẦN TÀI:
ĐC: Số 114 Đống Đa

THANH TÂM:
ĐC: Số 115 Đống Đa

CHÁO TRẮNG - CƠM TẤM:
ĐC: Số 100 Phan Châu Trinh
ĐT: 0511.825356

CHÁO TRẮNG LÁ DỨA:
ĐC: Số 38 Nguyễn Chí Thanh
ĐT: 0511.886415

CHÁO TRẮNG VỊT MUỐI: (Bán vào ban đêm)
ĐC: Số 10 Phan Châu Trinh

QUÁN CHAY
QUÁN BỒ ĐỀ:
ĐC: Số 588 Ông Ích Khiêm
ĐT: 0511.828625

ĐÔNG TÂY:
ĐC: Số 182 Triệu Nữ Vương

QUÁN NHƯ HIỀN:
ĐC: Số 36 Phan Thanh
ĐT: 0511.655377

THÚY:
ĐC: Số 122 Hoàng Diệu

THANH TÂM:
ĐC: Số 86 Lê Duẫn
ĐT: 0511.893244

QUÁN CHAY PHÁP LÂM:
ĐC: Số 574 Ông Ích Khiêm

PHƯỚC THÀNH:
ĐC: Số 327 Trưng Nữ Vương

SÀI GÒN:
ĐC: Số 552 Ông Ích Khiêm

SINH AN:
ĐC: Số 89 Ông Ích Khiêm
ĐT: 0511.825119




(Tổng hợp Didau.org)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## nguoidanang

Mình xin đóng góp thêm Quán Cháo vịt Cô Quế, quán này tồn tại khoảng 20 năm rồi nhưng rất đông khách. Quán Cô Quế này công nhận nước chấm rất ngon,dĩa rau ăn kèm nhìn rất hấp dẫn,nhưng ngân nhất phải kể đến món Vịt luộc rất thơm chứ không hôi lông như mấy quán khác. nên tuần nào mình và gia đình đi biển về cũng đến xơi tới tấp. Quán thì bình dân thôi nhưng được cái giá vừa phải,sạch sẽ,lại còn ngon và rẻ hơn quán Thanh Nhàn, nhất là món cháo rất nhuyễn và dẻo (không phải do bỏ gạo nếp đâu nhé,mình đã tham khảo kỹ.Bé nhà mình không thích ăn cháo mua ở quán nhưng riêng quán này thì cứ ăn tỳ tỳ cả tô) :dance: 
Bạn nào muốn đến thử thì địa chỉ đây nhé: Cháo Vịt Cô Quế, K27/5 Ngũ Hành Sơn, quận Ngũ Hành Sơn, TP Đà Nẵng.
Quán bán chính thức từ 14h00 hàng ngày,bạn nào muốn ăn sớm hơn hoặc mua về nhà thì có thể gọi điện thoại liên hệ trước.
số điện thoại: 01293.246.113

----------


## namnguyen

Thông tin hữu ích quá, cảm ơn bạn

----------


## dung89

Trười ơi
Một số gì mà cả trang giấy vậy  :Big Grin: 
Du lịch mà chỉ có đi ăn thôi

----------

